# Как же понять что делать дальше при кривой спине



## Татьяна1987 (22 Ноя 2016)

Всё началось со школы. болела шея, думала из за занятий волейболом, но позже когда началась работа на ногах стала замечать что болит именно позвоночник, жила я тогда в посёлке небольшом и наш вечно не трезвый терапевт не видел веской причины назначить направление в областную больницу на обследование, пол года назад проснувшись одним прекрасным утром, не смогла встать. Не сесть.. не повернуться.. Защемило между лопаток. Вызвали мануального терапевта на дом, потянул, покрутил вроде отпустило.. прописал воротник Шанца и мовалис. Я решила что надо разобраться всё же с этим и пошла делать мрт. Оно показало грыжи в шее и протрузии. Занялась поиском грамотного мануального терапевта.. читала отзывы, смотрела что закончили и какой опыт.. остановилась на профессоре, вертебрологе. Пришла к нему в частную клинику, он посмотрел и сказал , я работаю жёстко.. вам нужна методика по мягче идите к остеопату, ходите в бассейн и лфк, колите цель Т, мильгамму (на которую у меня оказывается аллергия) и пейте пиаскледин, так же назначил лечебный массаж. Всё выполняла и купила и принимала. Но эффект лишь временный. Вновь боли возвращаются и своим глазом видно даже без мрт, что между лопаток два позвонка просто выбиты из строя. Колящие как спицу вставляют боли беспокоят каждый день.. я понимаю что мовалисом не отделаешься..так как воспаление будет прогрессировать снова и снова пока не будет устранён очаг воспаления. Но как быть, когда мне даже позвонки вправить отказываются? я понимаю что более менее исправить позвоночник это долгий и трудотребующий путь, и я готова, но не понимаю что делать дальше.. грыжа не рассосётся как известно.. и протрузии меньше не станут при S образном позвоночнике. Искать другого врача? Пошла к другому, то же самое, только уколы другие назначил и сказал что вытягивайте фитнесс мячом позвоночник. Вытягивайте вышедшие из строя позвонки? может я чего то не понимаю.. но разве это возможно? Нужен грамотный специалист, иначе, всем известно, можно себе в ущерб "навыправлять" позвоночник. И вот наступило другое прекрасное утро когда у меня дико разболелась голлова онемели вески и кожа головы ужасно зудела. Пошла к неврологу. Сделали узи сосудов, оказалось 50% проходимость в правой позвоночной артерии. Где пережало.. снова делать мрт? Что делать и куда идти не понимаю.. почему мне не помогают.. я уже кучу денег отдала на "поделайте и попейте" и все не оказывает даже облегчения. Мне ещё рожать. И я хочу более менее ровную спину для того чтобы не попрорывались хотя бы протрузии в пояснице. Посоветуйте что мне делать пожалуйста.


----------



## La murr (22 Ноя 2016)

*Татьяна1987*, здравствуйте!

Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (22 Ноя 2016)

В плане диагностики желательно выполнить рентгенографию шейного отдел позвоночника с функциональными пробами и с результатами всех обследований постарайтесь попасть на приём к грамотному мануальному терапевту, владеющему мышечными техниками.


----------



## Татьяна1987 (22 Ноя 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> В плане диагностики желательно выполнить рентгенографию шейного отдел позвоночника с функциональными пробами и с результатами всех обследований постарайтесь попасть на приём к грамотному мануальному терапевту, владеющему мышечными техниками.


Но мне уже невролог сказал по мрт видно все что нужно, а контраст вреден, его в моем случае нужно делать? грамотного мануального терапевта где найти? Как определить что он грамотный, только после того, как сам попробуешь на себе я так понимаю.. а вдруг окажется не достаточно опытен и допустит ошибку в технике серъёзную.. у меня самый опасный вид грыжи.. я очень не хотела бы рисковать..


----------



## La murr (22 Ноя 2016)

Татьяна1987 написал(а):


> грамотного мануального терапевта где найти?


Татьяна, где территориально Вы проживаете?


----------



## Татьяна1987 (22 Ноя 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> Татьяна, где территориально Вы проживаете?


Санкт-Петербург


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (23 Ноя 2016)

Татьяна1987 написал(а):


> Санкт-Петербург


Консультант Форума питерский доктор Абель Александр Вячеславович (abelar) обязательно вам поможет.


----------



## La murr (23 Ноя 2016)

Татьяна, в Санкт-Петербурге работает с пациентами замечательный врач - доктор Абель Александр Вячеславович. 
Контакты отправила Вам ЛС.


----------



## Татьяна1987 (23 Ноя 2016)

ДОПОЛНИЛА СНИМКИ МРТ 3Х ЧАСТЕЙ ОТДЕЛА ПОЗВОНОЧНИКА



La murr написал(а):


> Татьяна, в Санкт-Петербурге работает с пациентами замечательный врач - доктор Абель Александр Вячеславович.
> Контакты отправила Вам ЛС.



Спасибо большое


----------



## AIR (23 Ноя 2016)

Татьяна1987 написал(а):


> Но мне уже невролог сказал по мрт видно все что нужно, а контраст вреден, его в моем случае нужно делать?


Совершенно согласен с доктором Воротынцевым .  Он говорил о рентгеновских снимках шейного отдела с функциональными пробами и совершенно ничего о каком то контрасте.... В грудном отделе на он сколиоза имеется уплощение кифоза.... Можно предположить выраженное напряжение межлопаточных мышц и особенно в месте прикрепления к позвоночнику . .. рекомендации те же...:


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> мануальному терапевту, владеющему мышечными техниками.


----------



## Татьяна1987 (25 Ноя 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Совершенно согласен с доктором Воротынцевым .  Он говорил о рентгеновских снимках шейного отдела с функциональными пробами и совершенно ничего о каком то контрасте.... В грудном отделе на он сколиоза имеется уплощение кифоза.... Можно предположить выраженное напряжение межлопаточных мышц и особенно в месте прикрепления к позвоночнику . .. рекомендации те же...:



Я действительно спутала с контрастным. Думала это одно и то же. Скажите а уплощение кифоза можно "расзмять, раскатать, выпрямить?" как то вернуть в норму.. И в шее часто звук шелестящего полиэтилена, как бы это не звучало неплепо.. при повороте головы у самого основания.. с чем это может быть связано.. что соединительные ткани где грыжа повреждены и такой звук? очень противно. Я звонила в две поликлиники и спросила есть ли у них Мануальный терапевт владеющий мышечными техниками и в обоих случаях сказали, что владеют всеми техниками. Но это не внушило доверия. Мне нужен специалист именно операющийся на технике проработки/восстановления мышечнойц ткани? да, вы правы, у меня между лопаток не на месте позвонки и болит до шеи всё..


----------



## AIR (25 Ноя 2016)

Татьяна1987 написал(а):


> Скажите а уплощение кифоза можно "расзмять, раскатать, выпрямить?


Спокойно, мягко, послойно расслабить здесь мышцы и позвонки спасибо скажут.. тогда просто массажист ,  но разминание - расслабление очень медленно ,  спокойно ,  послойно . .


----------



## Татьяна1987 (26 Ноя 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Спокойно, мягко, послойно расслабить здесь мышцы и позвонки спасибо скажут.. тогда просто массажист ,  но разминание - расслабление очень медленно ,  спокойно ,  послойно . .



Я каждую неделю хожу на массажи, а смысл, когда не встрою позвонки между лопаток? пару дней и снова напряжение плюс давление на поясницу сильное.. Если вам не сложно, ответьте пожалустая на остальные вопросы.. я бы хотела совета и помощи рекомендацией.. лучше то не становиться..


----------



## Evenelf (26 Ноя 2016)

Татьяна1987 написал(а):


> Я звонила в две поликлиники


А с доктором Абелем Вы связывались?


----------



## Татьяна1987 (30 Ноя 2016)

Evenelf написал(а):


> А с доктором Абелем Вы связывались?



Да, к сожалению, нет ответа от него.


----------



## Evenelf (30 Ноя 2016)

На форуме он бывает не часто, попробуйте поискать его телефон.


----------



## La murr (30 Ноя 2016)

Evenelf написал(а):


> На форуме он бывает не часто, попробуйте поискать его телефон.


Татьяна располагает контактами доктора.


----------

